# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Kur djali dhe nusja nuk duan të jetojnë me prindërit

## Nuse-kohes

Sapo mbarova se lexuari temen e traditave te mira shqipetare dhe shyqyr zotit qe i kemi. Por duhet te permendim edhe tradita qe nuk jan fare te mira si dhe tema qe zgjodha me lart. 
Perse duhet qe djali te jetoje me prinderit mbas marteses? (sidomos kur ndodhemi me vendbanim jashte shqiperise)
Kjo tradite eshte duke na mbajtur ne te rinjve mbrapa. 
Perse e bejne prinderit tane kete gabim kolosal gjenerate mbas gjenerate.
Nuset nuk do ti duan vjerrat ndonjehere ashtu si duan nenat e tyre keshtuqe mjaft genjyem veten. 
Nuset e sotcme nok jane si nuset e motcme. Jemi te perkedhelura dhe te llastuara dhe besojme ne dashurine e vertete qe kur 2 njerez e duan njeri tjetrin nuk mund te jetone me vjeren dhe vjerin duke u sillur rrotull si 2 miza pa koke. Na lini te jetojme jeten dhe te perparojme si gjith bota.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## FLORIRI

Po mire o njerez nje gje nuk kuptoj une

Si u benet atyre prinderve qe kane nje djale te vetem?

Me ke te rrine ata?

Ku te rrine?

Ti nusja-kohes keshe qejf qe nusja e yt vllai dhe tet vlla te hidhte ne rruge nenen dhe babain qe te bene koken?

----------


## Nuse-kohes

Pink,

C'fare ndodh kur bindja eshte e bere dhe te dy, nusja dhe djali jane me te njejtin mendim por prinderit nuk e pranojne ate mendim. 
Prinderve ju duket absurde qe djali i tyre do ti lere....abandojone !
Si mund tja u themi atyre qe duam ndarje te paster qe ne fillim se-sa te jetojme njehere bashke mbas dasme  , te behemi lemsh dhe pastaj te ndahemi. Pikerisht qe ndarja ishte gjeja e pare qe ne donim.

----------


## StormAngel

Nuse-kohes,
Mbase kur do behesh prind, do e kuptosh pergjigjen e pyetjes tende.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## PINK

Dhe atehere prinderit duhet ta respektojne deshiren e ciftit . 

Dhe e kuptoj sh mire deshiren tuaj per te jetuar me vete , dhe jam Pro   :buzeqeshje: 

Te rinjte ne ditet e sotshme duhet te gezojne te drejtat e tyre , ta shijojne jeten e tyre te re martesore pa pranine e prinderve dhe vjerrit/es . 

Do gezojne reskpektin e njeri -tjetrit me mire kur secili eshte ne shtepi te vet . 

Nejse mendimi im ky , se mos na acarohet ndonje smbaj pergjegjesi .

----------


## ChuChu

> Perse duhet qe djali te jetoje me prinderit mbas marteses? (sidomos kur ndodhemi me vendbanim jashte shqiperise)


ka nje sere faktoresh perse femija shqiptar jeton me prindin. eshte varferia ekonomike (per ata ne shqiperi), jane detyrimet morale (per keta ketej), etj etj etj. 
Mgjte ata prinder qe kane sakrifikuar e kane lene cdo gje per te ardhur ketej ne menyre qe ti (femija) te sigurosh nje te ardhme te hajrit, meritojne boten, e jo thjesht nje cati ku te fusin koken.

----------


## Gjallica

> Po mire o njerez nje gje nuk kuptoj une
> 
> Si u benet atyre prinderve qe kane nje djale te vetem?
> 
> Me ke te rrine ata?
> 
> Ku te rrine?


Ne azile lol...

Nusja e kohes gjerat kane ndryshuar tani bashke me to edhe prinderit jane bere te kohes...
Une them me mire mbaj afer se vetem ndihme do gjesh nga ato, aq me teper ne mergim :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [xeni]

> Sapo mbarova se lexuari temen e traditave te mira shqipetare dhe shyqyr zotit qe i kemi. Por duhet te permendim edhe tradita qe nuk jan fare te mira si dhe tema qe zgjodha me lart. 
> Perse duhet qe djali te jetoje me prinderit mbas marteses? (sidomos kur ndodhemi me vendbanim jashte shqiperise)
> Kjo tradite eshte duke na mbajtur ne te rinjve mbrapa. 
> Perse e bejne prinderit tane kete gabim kolosal gjenerate mbas gjenerate.
> Nuset nuk do ti duan vjerrat ndonjehere ashtu si duan nenat e tyre keshtuqe mjaft genjyem veten. 
> Nuset e sotcme nok jane si nuset e motcme. Jemi te perkedhelura dhe te llastuara dhe besojme ne dashurine e vertete qe kur 2 njerez e duan njeri tjetrin nuk mund te jetone me vjeren dhe vjerin duke u sillur rrotull si 2 miza pa koke. Na lini te jetojme jeten dhe te perparojme si gjith bota.


Ti nusja e kohes (ciles kohe?  :ngerdheshje: )!

Gjonat nuk jon bardh e zi! Ka edhe nuse te llastume e te perkedheluna si ti qe dashurine e vertete e "kuptojne" si ti, ka edhe nuse qe nuk jan si ti. Mos i fut te tana ne nji thes! (lol)

Keto gjona s'jan te preme. Varet shume nga njerezit, nga rasti konkret. Ka raste qe te mos jetosh me prinderit mund te jete krim (ka shume shembuj). Ka edhe raste qe mund te jete gja shume me mend (edhe per kyt shembujt gjeji vet). Jane te perfshim aq shume njerez ne kyt muhabet saqe te thush kjo ose ajo eshte me e mira eshte gje e kote. 

Uroj qe jeta te sillet mire me ty dhe te jetosh gjate. Uroj qe te mos gjej pleqeria ne ndonje qosh azili...  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Hyllien

Bobo mjere vjehrra jote.  :perqeshje: 

Traditat nuk jane te mira perhere, por kjo qe ke permendur ti, hyn tek traditat e mira per mendimin tim.

Dashuria e vertete nuk prishet sepse kujdesesh per dy pleq qe kane rritur nje person te denje per dashurine tende. Me sa e sa peripecira eshte rritur do e shohesh kur te kesh femijet e tu. 

Lidhjen me te mbeturit prapa te te rinjve dhe jeteses me prinderit nuk po arrij ta bej. Ndonjehere kushtet e jeteses ne Shqiperi, si shtepite e vogla me pak dhoma, mbase nuk te lejojne intimitetin qe kerkon, po asgje me teper. 

_2 miza pa koke_, nuk eshte shume emer i qelluar per prinderit e personit me te dashur, dhe njekohesisht per prinderit e tu, meqe ata do jene "mizat pa koke" te dikujt tjeter.
Behu pak me optimiste per karakterin tend  :shkelje syri:  do/duhet ta duash vjehrren nese e do ai qe do duash. 

Kjo eshte nder traditat me te bukura qe kemi, sepse i sherben diçkaje te shenjte, familjes.

Pershendetje nuse-kohes dhe uroj te ndryshosh pak kur te gjesh burrin e kohes.  :buzeqeshje: 

P.S Nuk do jesh me e keqe se vjehrra jo, po vjehrra nuk i shpreh mendimet ne forum. : D

----------


## Nuse-kohes

Floriri,

1.Per mua nuk ka ndonje ndryshim midis nje djali te vetem dhe nje djali qe ka 5 vellezer. Sepse edhe ai qe ka 5 vellezer ne ceshtje me prinderit trajtohet sikur eshte i vetem sipas tradites se keqe, " duhet te jetoje me prinderit" 
 2. Nena ime e ka thene me kohe qe nuk do jetoje me vellain tim dhe nusen e tij. Sepse eshte e lodhur nga marredhenjet qe pasi ajo vet kur ishte nuse dhe nuk do qe te njejtat shqtesime qe pati ajo ti kaloje djali i vetem i saj dhe nusja qe do te kete ai.
Perse eshte e thene qe prinderit duhet te jetojne me dike se z'ben.
Perse prinderit duan te rrike me dike?  C'fare frike kane?  Mos te futemi ne arsye ekonomike  te cilat jane numur nji kur vjen puna per ciftet e reja ne shqiperi. Por po flas per ciftet e reja neper bote te cilet kane mbaruar shkollen e larte dhe marin rroga te mira dhe mund te suportojne veten e tyre dhe nuk ja u kane nevojen prinderve te tyre. Gjithashtu dhe ata prinder nga ana ekonomike nuk ja u kane nevojen femijes se tyre. Perse atehere duhet te jetojme mbi kurrizin e njeri tjetrit sikur nuk kemi boll strese nga shkollla dhe puna por duhet edhe te kemi strese familjare ?

----------


## StormAngel

E para, femiu per nje prind ngelet po femije, pa marre parasysh a eshte martuar apo jo.

Qendrimi me prinderit nuk do te thote qe perhere sjell probleme, po edhe nqs kjo ndodh shume me lehte ndahen problemet me njerez qe te duan dhe jo me persona qe asnjehere nuk i ke pa apo ku ta di une se cka.
Eshte nje moment tjeter, qe afersia e prinderve ndodh instinktivisht, duan t`a ruajne femiun nga cdo e keqe potenciale qe mund t`i vjen.
Nuk te rri dikush per qejf, se edhe vet prindi si prind ka obligimet e veta, ku ne top liste qendron obligimi per femiun.
E tashi, qe nuseve tona nuk iu pelqen te rrijne me vjehrrin e vjehrren eshte muhabet tjeter. 
Do te shpjegoja nje rast, qe nje vajze kishte be djalin per vete ...dhe kishte gati 10 vjet qe nuk ishte kthyer tek nena/babai i vet, te shifje se c`skene ndodhi ne darsem, cik me ndryshe do kishe kendveshtrimet.
Thash edhe me larte, do behesh prind ishalla, do shofish.

Une per vete ja edhe dy jave mbase largohem nga prinderit. Dhe besom, asgje ne shpirtin tim nuk eshte e rehatshme per kete, bile perkundrazi.
Lej nje pjese te jetes sime ashtu te hudhur...dhe lej prinder qe edhe pse 2000 km larg, me kujtojne dhe me presin sikur kam dal neper qytet.

Po nejse, i ka jeta dhe keto.
Qofsh mire, dhe mos harro, nuk te mban prindi per asgje tjeter pervec se dashurise.  :buzeqeshje: 
Behu krenar qe i ke, se ka edhe me keq... e me keq se e keqja.

----------


## PINK

O shoke forumista (lol )

Nuk duket dashuria , respekti , pergjegjesia ndaj prinderve vetem ne qendrimin me to ..

Ka shume nga ato cifte qe jetojne sa per syte e botes bashke , por ne brendesi ti shikosh vec sherre kane . 

Per mendimin tim nje femije i mire eshte nese ai /ajo i pergjigjet prindit /vjerres/it  ne momente te caktuara kur ato vertet kane nevoje per ndihme  ndac financiare , ndac fizike apo shpirterore . ( per nje fjale te ngrohte )
Nuk eshte e thene se u largove more shtepi menjane nuk i do me , perkundrazi ashtu jua di vleren tamam . 

Ja keshtu , per vete personalisht preferoj ne nje te ardhme te larget kur te plakem te rri vec me plakun tim .. lol pa dhenderra dhe e nusera ne shtepi ..

----------


## StormAngel

Ashtu si ti mendonte edhe komshiu qe i iku djali per ne USA. lol
Pyete tani si i ka hallet. Derisa ishin ende te ri e i mbante trupi mire, po tani?  :ngerdheshje: 

nejse, 

Nuk jemi te gjithe te njejte, keshtu qe, edhe rezonimin se kemi te njejte.
Une per vete do kisha qejf te jetoj me prinderit.

----------


## Nuse-kohes

[QUOTE='[xeni]']Ti nusja e kohes (ciles kohe?  :ngerdheshje: )!

Gjonat nuk jon bardh e zi! Ka edhe nuse te llastume e te perkedheluna si ti qe dashurine e vertete e "kuptojne" si ti, ka edhe nuse qe nuk jan si ti. Mos i fut te tana ne nji thes! (lol)

Mua ketu me djeg sepse na bejne budalla dhe na fusin ne nji thes. Une dhe shum si une jemi me te zgjuara se nuse qe nuk jan ti une . Ato nuse qe nuk jan si une pacin fat me burra si ti qe po thua " mos moj mos e hap kete muhabet se do ma prishesh dhe mua nusen se e kam mir punen  deri tani ajo po e ul koken dhe po ben si them une dhe prinderit e mij" Well...I'm sorry por mua me vjen keq  qe moshataret tim cifte te reja ju ka ardh ndarja jo se nuk e duan njeri tjetrin por thjesht ku do jetoj une e ku do jetojne prinderit e mi.  Tani a nuk eshte nje fatkeqsi e madhe???  
Per mendimin tim eshte shum e madhe dhe prandaj jam ne revolucjon. Enough is enough. Tashme nuk duhet te jetojme sipas kesaj tradite dhe secili ne shtepine e vet do te kete 100 here me shum rrespekt sesa kur do jetojne bashke.

----------


## [xeni]

> Mua ketu me djeg sepse na bejne budalla dhe na fusin ne nji thes. Une dhe shum si une jemi me te zgjuara se nuse qe nuk jan ti une . Ato nuse qe nuk jan si une pacin fat me burra si ti qe po thua " mos moj mos e hap kete muhabet se do ma prishesh dhe mua nusen se e kam mir punen  deri tani ajo po e ul koken dhe po ben si them une dhe prinderit e mij" Well...I'm sorry por mua me vjen keq  qe moshataret tim cifte te reja ju ka ardh ndarja jo se nuk e duan njeri tjetrin por thjesht ku do jetoj une e ku do jetojne prinderit e mi.  Tani a nuk eshte nje fatkeqsi e madhe???  
> Per mendimin tim eshte shum e madhe dhe prandaj jam ne revolucjon. Enough is enough. Tashme nuk duhet te jetojme sipas kesaj tradite dhe secili ne shtepine e vet do te kete 100 here me shum rrespekt sesa kur do jetojne bashke.


Nuse-kohes,

Ate punen e "dashurise se vertete" ta permenda se m'u duk pak non-sense ta kuptosh ashtu. 

Sa per te jetumit bashke ose jo s'te kam gjyku; thjeshte kam than qe nuk duhet pergjithesu sepse varet nga situata. Po ta lexosh me vemendje ça kam shkru e sheh se te dy rastet jane te pranueshme (per mu), ndersa te thush qe me patjeter duhet jetu veç eshte gabim. Mendimi im ky. Me rastin konkret tendin s'kam pune. Ti e din ma se miri si i ke punet. 

Une te uroj jete te lumtur me ose pa prindrit!  :buzeqeshje: 

P.S. nusja ime s'prishet prej ketyre mendimeve revolucionare se nuk kupton shqip; eshte kineze.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Nuse-kohes

Pink ,

PO me po  po po . Te perkrah 100 %  
Ti  shprehesh me bukur se une.  I like it!

Tamam kete gje them dhe une.

Nuk do te thote se nuk e duam por thjesht duam jeten private tone me te cilen jemi mesuar deri tani( para martese). Perse duhet te ndryshoje kjo gje mbas martese kur martesa duhet te jete nje hap per para dhe testi me i madh ne jeten e 2 njerzve.

 Martesa eshte qe une si nuse te bej gjera qe bejne nuset dhe per djalin qe ai te beja gjera qe bejne burrat. Por nese mbas martese  nusja e re shkon dhe jeton ne nje shtepi ku nusja e vjeter (vjehra) ben ligjin dhe ku burri i vjeter ( vjerhi ) ben ligjin  si mundet valle qe ne te dy te bejme te njejten gje pa u prishur maredhenjet e mira qe kemi deri me sot? 

 Kot nuk ka thene populli "2 gjela ne nje cati nuk do kendojne"  

Por puna eshte perse prinderit nuk e bejne kete gje me te lehte mbi ne te rrinjte. Duhet te thone ata "nuk duam te jetojme me ju "  dhe ne te themi  " urrrraaaa "  lol

e di e di e thate me lart qe kur te behesh prind vete do ta provosh. Por une e di qe edhe kur te behem prind vete nuk do dua te merzit jeten e dy te dashuruarve me budalliqet e mia sepse sa do e avancuar mund te jem tani ne rinine time une e di qe nusja e djalit time do te jete akoma me e avancuar se une dhe do te kemi kondradita mentaliteti. It's a natural thing qe duhet pranuar neqoftese duam qe te permiresohemi dhe te jemi popull i shkolluar dhe i zgjuar. Ti leme thashethemet mbrapa dhe fjalet nga vjerat dhe kunatat dhe te fokusohemi ne studime dhe pune sepse ato do te na nxjerin ne drite . Dhe po te jemi ne ne drite do ti nxjerim dhe vjer/ine ne drite. Keshtuqe zgjidhni dhe merrni te nxjerrim veten tone dhe ata njekohesisht ne drite  apo  te na terheqin mbrapa ata me vogelsira te shkaktuara kot ne familje dhe te na c'fokusojne nga gjerat e mira qe duam per jeten tone.

----------


## shkodrane82

Nuk e kuptoj pse prinderit duhet te ndihen keq pse djali do shofi jeten e tij me nusen.
Jam dakort deri diku me ty, por mund te vazhdosh prape te shkosh, ti takosh 
dhe normalisht ti ndihmosh. Je shume me i mire kur je larg, kur hyn dhe del mik. Une per vete nje vella kam dhe mamit i them gjithmone mos me ba gabim 
me jetu me nusen.
Pse te nderhysh ne jeten e tyre se sado te mire te jene pleqte ( ne rastin tim 
qe i kam te mire shume ) prape se prape ferkime ka sepse eshte brez tjeter.
Me pleqte duhet me fole moj Nuse dhe me ju ba te ditun se nuk eshte se largoheni per me abandonu ato, po per jeten tuaj. 
Ti thuj shyqyr qe ke burre qe te kupton ne kete rast..se ky timi sdo i kishte lene kurr vetem dhe ba mi thane ato ikni ne vete.

----------


## shitesi

Kush me sqaron kuptimin e fjales bashke dhe te ndare!

Femijet me prindin duhet te jene bashke deri sa ti ndaje zoti kjo kur te dyja palet jane njerez normal.
Persa i perket numrit te cative dhe te gjelave mire eshte qe cdo kush te kerkoj sipas mundesive te kete cati me vete dhe te catija e vet le ta zgjidhi kush duhet te kendoj (gjeli ose pula)Kjo ka shume forma per tu realizuar qe gjithkush ate jeten intime ta kete te tille
Per ty nuse-kohes kisha nje pyetje
Kur femija yt te mbushe 18 vjec natyrisht qe do kishte qef ti jepnit pjesen e lekve qe i takon dhe te shkoje nga te doje pra te ndahet-Ti cdo besh?

----------


## D&G Feminine

Sa jane te rinj nga 50 e ca vjec vjerri me vjerren s'ke pse rri bashke, po kur shkojne te 70 pastaj eshte normale qe ne mos ne shtepi te pakten afer ti kesh. Cu kuptua qe ben femije pastaj. Aq me teper si ne rastin e kesaj qe thote jemi me punera te mira etj. Mund te jetosh fare mire ne nje shpi duke pas secili apartamentin e vet.

p.s. se tashi e pashe kete, ti derisa i quan prinderit e burrit "miza pa koke" duket sesa respekt ke e sa shume do shkosh edhe duke i pas larg!

----------


## Nuse-kohes

[*QUOTE=shitesi]Kush me sqaron kuptimin e fjales bashke dhe te ndare!


Per ty nuse-kohes kisha nje pyetje
Kur femija yt te mbushe 18 vjec natyrisht qe do kishte qef ti jepnit pjesen e lekve qe i takon dhe te shkoje nga te doje pra te ndahet-Ti cdo besh?[/QUOTE]*


Shitesi,

me falni por une nuk po flas per kalamaj qe jane 18 vjec dhe duan lirine dhe parane te shkojne nga te duan e te bejne c'fare te duan ...ajo eshte pune tjeter dhe sa per djeni une nuk jam dakort fare.  neqoftese ata duan te ndahen qe te vazhdojne shkollen kur jane 18 vjec po...do ti lija.

 Une po flas kur djali eshte mbi 25 vjec ( afersisht)  dhe gjen shoqen e jetes dhe do te ndahet nga prinderit ( te jetoje ne shtepine e vet) te jetoje jeten e tij pa pasur prinder mbi koke te cilet sa do qe mund ta duan jane mesuar me ate zakon qe ( duhet te themi dicka sepse e duam dhe te miren i duam dhe eshte djali dhe nusja jone).
E kam fjalen per te tille ndarje or ti shok.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

